# Ponytail hats with stretchy band



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

Do your pattern of choice, then when you get to your decrease stitches, do this as follows.

In top pic, I used the Goody ouchless ponytail holders, I purchased these at the dollar general store, 15 per card
Second pic.....insert needle as to knit in first stitch
Third pic.....loop elastic holder over back needle tip
Fourth pic....bring working yarn around to the right side of needle and around the back of back needle tip
Fifth pic.....pull working yarn down and hold to the side of your needle
Sixth pic....pull elastic band off needle tip, holding it to the right side
Seventh pic.....slide off your stitch
Eight pic.....now your yarn is inside of your elastic band
Ninth pic....knit this stitch
Tenth step....go back to second pic, every other stitch you do, will be a loop
When all stitches are done, you can either bind off, or you can knit around again, depending how many rows you want on it.

Hope this explains what I have been doing.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks. This technique could be useful in other projects too.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

What a great idea


----------



## kiqi (Nov 16, 2016)

Thank you for the pictures with instructions. I wonder, would it be easier to use one knitting needle and a crochet hook to hook the stitches through the stretchy band?


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow!  Thank you so much for doing a step by step, pjmcd!! Great pics and looks like it won't be too hard.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't know about that, I don't crochet, so I didn't try it


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

kiqi said:


> Thank you for the pictures with instructions. I wonder, would it be easier to use one knitting needle and a crochet hook to hook the stitches through the stretchy band?


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it would work and be easier for one who crochets. Just do slip stitch or single crochet all around the ring and then fit those stitches onto a knitting needle.



pjmcd said:


> I don't know about that, I don't crochet, so I didn't try it


----------



## Kent29 (Sep 20, 2015)

How clever!


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

THANK YOU! This is a great idea and now I know what it should look like


----------



## JOhio (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you very much for the instructions and pictures!!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

That is how I do it too. Your tutorial is great!


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you. Outstanding explanation. I think I can do this.


----------



## sandie r. (Dec 3, 2011)

You were so nice to do the tutorial for us.
Going to try it. If I have questions can I pm when I'm up to that part


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I hope some one will do a video of this. I do not get tutorials any more.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Nicely done tutorial! Thanks.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you! Great photos and instructions!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for creating these directions with photos!


pjmcd said:


> Do your pattern of choice, then when you get to your decrease stitches, do this as follows.
> 
> In top pic, I used the Goody ouchless ponytail holders, I purchased these at the dollar general store, 15 per card
> Second pic.....insert needle as to knit in first stitch
> ...


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for going to the trouble of making that tutorial.It is much appreciated.Lindseymary


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Very interesting technique and, for me, timely. Will be making a pony tail hat next month. THANK YOU for sharing this!


----------



## darwical (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks so much! The pictures are a big help.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, please


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Just wondering if it would work to take my own elastic and make a ring (probably twice around) and sew the ends together with the zig zag stitch to avoid having the pony tail holder break? Or if it did break I suppose I could weave elastic in the stitches later.


----------



## penney (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes I agree that crocheting that ponytail holder would be easier than knitting.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Great - Thank you :sm24:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

pjmcd said:


> Do your pattern of choice, then when you get to your decrease stitches, do this as follows.
> 
> In top pic, I used the Goody ouchless ponytail holders, I purchased these at the dollar general store, 15 per card
> Second pic.....insert needle as to knit in first stitch
> ...


Thank you

:sm24: :sm24:


----------

